# washroom problems



## goforit (26 Nov 2004)

Just something I need to get off my mind.
Here's my problem i have trouble sometimes going to the washroom in public places, I know that in the forces there would always be lots of people in the washroom. Even with this problem I would like to try a career in the CF for I believe the more i would be around people the more the problem would go away just like other problems like group showers you don't care after a while. I don't want this to be something that will stop me from joining because I believe I could be a pretty good soldier.
I was wondering if any one else had this problem when they joined or if anyone has any comments about this? you could PM me if you want 

P.S. the problem I'm refering to is called paruresis.


----------



## chrisf (26 Nov 2004)

Fear or not, everyone has to poop eventually.


----------



## jswift872 (26 Nov 2004)

and plus it's not like people care what your doing in there. (well besides that)


----------



## Stomper (26 Nov 2004)

On my QL3 a bunch of us would go to the washroom at the same time after dinner and have a big discussion while we were all taking a crap (every stall was occupied). It was seriously one of the best parts of the day. We called it "Stall Talk".


----------



## RDA (26 Nov 2004)

Stomper said:
			
		

> On my QL3 a bunch of us would go to the washroom at the same time after dinner and have a big discussion while we were all taking a crap (every stall was occupied). It was seriously one of the best parts of the day. We called it "Stall Talk".



Now THAT is what I call efficient team-building!!!


----------



## Gouki (26 Nov 2004)

Hey goforit,

Speaking from my meager Reserve experience, I can tell you that after a few weeks on course, you or the other guys won't really care about using the bathroom together. Aside from all the bonding and teamwork training up to that point and overall lack of privacy (making you all way more comfortable with the other person - like it or not, in a very fast time) on top of that you will be physically and mentally tired, and you may not care as much as you do now.

I was the same way at first to be truthful, I didn't like doing my business in a stall and having people talk to me.. plus you know, all the uhh .. noises that can accompany it (especially after eating mystery meat and taters .. love them taters though) but on my 3rd week ... I honestly didn't care anymore. It was just good to have a reprieve from the demands of the course and instructors and share my frustrations/feelings/thoughts with my platoon buds.


----------



## Da_man (26 Nov 2004)

On my BMQ many people wouldnt take a single crap during the week.   It would all come out on friday afternoon, before going home for the weekend.


----------



## chrisp1j (26 Nov 2004)

Don't let somthing so small hold you back. You will become more confortable, and it will be one of the smaller obsticles you're likely to overcome over the course of your military career, should you choose to persue one.

Bottom line, overcome that. 

Best regards, 

ChrisP


----------



## goforit (26 Nov 2004)

Thanks for the support guys you've really helped me out


----------



## JBP (26 Nov 2004)

> On my BMQ many people wouldnt take a single crap during the week.   It would all come out on friday afternoon, before going home for the weekend.



OMFG!

That is so incredibly not healthy! How the heck could someone do that?!?! If your eating the meals and working hard like that?!?! Ohh god I'd explode! Folks sure wouldn't want to be in the bathroom with me anytime, nevermind after WEEK... The walls must'v been plastered....

Ewwww....

I honestly couldn't do that. Not a chance, you couldn't pay me a million... Well, maybe...


----------



## Da_man (26 Nov 2004)

Pte (R) Joe said:
			
		

> > On my BMQ many people wouldnt take a single crap during the week.     It would all come out on friday afternoon, before going home for the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It must be all the potatoes...


----------



## Michael Dorosh (26 Nov 2004)

Pte (R) Joe said:
			
		

> > On my BMQ many people wouldnt take a single crap during the week.   It would all come out on friday afternoon, before going home for the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've been on dozens of weekend exercises and have yet to move my bowels on one.  The rations kind of help with that, actually, but my GI tract has always been rather solid - never need TUMS or antacid remedies, for example, and move things regularly away from the field.  Sometimes these things just take care of themselves.


----------



## JasonH (27 Nov 2004)

It's healthy for a person to pinch a loaf every 4 hours to every 4-5 days.. personally I go after like 6 hours, I don't know how you guys could hold it in for a week but I guess the food will do that too yea  ;D


----------



## Goober (27 Nov 2004)

I have a fear of public washrooms. I can't do my business unless I'm alone. This is one of the things I hope joining the army will straighten out. 

You're not the only one, don't worry about it. There are more important things to worry about.


----------



## Big Foot (27 Nov 2004)

I suppose IAP is different but each pod of 5 rooms had its own washroom, not too public. Though we all used the public washrooms after coming back from the field as IMPs leave you blocked up, and you don't wanna mess your own washroom that you gotta clean.


----------



## Bert (27 Nov 2004)

The washroom stories will be one of the most amusing aspects of BMQ life that you and
your platoon section won't forget.  Before entering BMQ, everyone is nervous and worried.
During and after BMQ, you'll learn and become relatively comfortable that its all just a part 
of collective life.

BMQ is quite regulated and you have timings to meet.  You'll learn the best times and
breaks in which to water the flowers and pause to think.  There is so much to think
about and do you won't really have time or the focus to dewel on bathroom issues
and the issues may disappear.

Humor is good.  Make sure everything you do is done well and keep a sense of humor
because everyone in the platoon is in it together to the end.  If there is humor to
get from bathroom issues, like extra flatuance and it helps to break up th stress of the 
day, then share it with the section.  Theres was one guy in my platoon who had a cubicle 
near the washroom door and happended to be sickened by extra flatuance.  Everyone 
would go into the can and make flatuant noises (or didn't have to as nature made it
supreme) just to get a reaction.  Flatuance helped to bring us together as a platoon
so don't worry about washrrom issues.


----------



## Blindspot (27 Nov 2004)

I was 17 when I did my summer courses. I held it for a week without trouble because of those nasty Borden latrines. Then they brought in the portables when all the officers showed up and I swear, it was like I was sitting on a seat of gold.


----------



## beach_bum (27 Nov 2004)

Holding it for that long is seriously bad for you!  However, I think the point that everyone gets "stage fright" has been made.  LOL  You learn to adapt to communal living....including the bathrooms.  Basically, you'll get over it.


----------



## humint (28 Nov 2004)

You don't have much to worry about -- unless, of course, you do some March break training on a Southern US base.  :dontpanic:


----------



## Da_man (28 Nov 2004)

argylls_recruiting said:
			
		

> You don't have much to worry about -- unless, of course, you do some March break training on a Southern US base.   :dontpanic:




Im going to Fort Blanding in march...  whats to worry about?


----------



## cgyflames01 (28 Nov 2004)

The Yanks don't have stalls between their toilets


----------



## humint (29 Nov 2004)

Exactly!

Now that makes for some interesting conversation ... or, for some really awkward silence.


----------



## sigpig (29 Nov 2004)

In a 1986 winter ex the Strats had a main shitter at the camp where a tractor came in and scooped up a big pisser hole and a smaller hole that they put a wooden two-hole shitter over. A big bell tent went over the works. The seats were so close you could play cards with the guy sitting next to you. 

After about a week or so the pisser hole looked like a big yellow iceberg   ;D

Then the mechs decided to be nice to everyone and warm up the shitter in the morning - it never went above -20C. Hard to do your business when everything is freezing. They put the hose from a herman nelson heater in the shitter tent to warm it up. It was wonderful! being able to have a dump without freezing everything off   

But wait, the big yellow iceberg started melting   , the smell was unbearable. Out went the heater   :crybaby:   The cold was preferable to the smell. Another wonderful bathroom story brought to you by the army.


----------



## white (29 Nov 2004)

yah I have the same kind of problem but like everyone has said you'll get used to it so the problem should go away after, that's what I'm hoping for.


----------



## 48Highlander (29 Nov 2004)

cgyflames01 said:
			
		

> The Yanks don't have stalls between their toilets



I'm pretty sure that's only in Kentucky.  All the shitters in Blanding, Drum, and Benning were the same as ours...except for the big urinal troughs, which were kinda fun actually.  Good for playing urinal hockey.  Ft Knox was the only one I've seen with the no-stall shitters.


----------



## chrisf (30 Nov 2004)

sigpig said:
			
		

> The seats were so close you could play cards with the guy sitting next to you.



Did you?


----------



## Spr.Earl (30 Nov 2004)

cgyflames01 said:
			
		

> The Yanks don't have stalls between their toilets


Got that right,nothing like sitting down with some reading material after a few day's in the field on rat's and every one lined up for the shower looking at you having a porcelain and letting lose, Yeehaa!! every one scatters and I get a hot shower.he he  he  ;D


----------



## sigpig (30 Nov 2004)

Just a Sig Op said:
			
		

> Did you?



Unfortunately no, I was not as bathroom socialized in my younger days.


----------



## chrisf (30 Nov 2004)

Only in the military could such a scentence begin with the word "Unfortunately"


----------



## Heatwave (30 Nov 2004)

I was out on the Ranges in Harrisburg, PA, and there were no stalls there, either.  It was my first exposure to such a scenario, so I just thought that something was wrong with the washroom.  But, I had a job to do, so I did it .  I did find one more thing awkward.  Three, of the four walls, had big bug screen windows, so anyone on the "toilets" (more like a long bench with holes in it), could see out.  Therefore, you know everyone could see in.  Oh well, at least we had a seat...as opposed to a Turkish Toilet.

Honestly, I've never seen any Canadian establishment like this, so you shouldn't worry too much.  Worst case scenario (sometimes best case), is usually the Blue Rockets.  Before you know it, your training will be so "all-encompasing" you won't even have time to think before, during, or after going to the washroom, heads, or latrine.  Best of luck.  

Chimo


----------



## armyrules (1 Dec 2004)

Don't worry goforit you'll get over it and keep on truckin


----------



## kellywmj (23 Dec 2004)

This reminds me of the first time i stayed in US army barracks(FT Lewis), 20 toilets, 3 feet apart, no dividers, knee to knee with 20 fellow defacators. Or the time on a Div ision Ex, RV 87, having sat in the back of a carrier for 11 hours, you never saw 8 guys drop their pants so fast and unload! If tinkling in front of someone is an issue, you should consider another form of employment!


----------



## mudgrunt (23 Dec 2004)

Not wanting to throw fuel on the fire, but.... 
        How about Winter Ex in Northern Alberta- a communal crapper in a heated tent- 15 below outside-12 guys on a plywood bench doin' their thing and you're in the field for 3 weeks. You learn to get over it fast enough!
                                                                              ;D


----------



## 1feral1 (14 Jan 2005)

Depending on where you are here, it can be porta-loos, some of them even cammed! Or Thunderboxes - you don't wanna go there. Yes, there is also cat-san for your bush poos, and RPTs (Regimental Pissing trees) too. Even Bty sized out door giant holes to squat over. Many varieties, even pisser phones. Giant shower tents with a hndred guys at a crack all standing around with their willies hanging. Modesty goes out the door after a while, even for the most shy ones. For SAL, it all depends on the ROs for the area, as some are really isolated. We even used composting toilets which are portable or fixed in locations.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## Sharpey (14 Jan 2005)

You will get over it. You will learn soon to take a dump when nature calls. Wether in Garrison, the field or in the Full Metal Jacket style bathrooms on US Bases. You will also shower with the best of them to. Gee I've hung my a$$ over a log with many fellow Soldiers, you'll get over it.


----------



## Bomber (14 Jan 2005)

Don't hold it in for a week, I have seen two people in the last 8 years hold for so long that they were removed form the field and brought to the hospital for a "cleaning" you can see that people don't go cause... they slow down, can't bend, smell funny, look like they are going to be sick, and don't ever want to sit after tanding for a while and the reverse, don't want to stand after sitting for a while.  This is seriously bad business, cause it is almost and in some cases is a self inflicted injury.  Those guys that hold, what happens if you get a new tasking, with no time to go.  Keep holding it for a week?  That is like guys that drive around with rotten McDonald's garbage in the back seats of their cars, get rid of it, you don;t need it, you only waste energy keeping it at body temp.  Plus imagine the stigma that you receive after being evac on a "crap run".  One guy held in the arctic, where you often are issued double rats, he stayed for 5 days and one morning, so about 32 rations, he apparently destroyed the Jon at the local RCMP det and it couldn't be fixed until the thaw in the summer so the plumber could get down and bust open the pipes.


----------



## formerarmybrat23 (22 Jul 2007)

glad i found this one. Although its really old, this has kinda been in my mind. Since i Had my son I haven't been able to hold it as well. When you have a baby it weakens the muscles that allow you to "hold it".  The muscles are strong now,  but I've had anxiety about it for quite sometime. Well, since the time I took my son for a walk (when he was only 3 months) and barely made it home before completly losing it. Now i'm super paranoid i'll wet myself in public lol. 

I also wanted to add that in most cases your body will become trained to your schedule. After a week or so you will have to go when you are usually allowed too.

A question I did have to ask is what if you are in drill or out in the obtesical course are really have to go? lol would u be in crap (no pun intended) for leaving? I mean they wouldnt make wait would they? These are just weird senarios that go in my mind sometimes..I seem to imagine the worst.


----------



## TN2IC (22 Jul 2007)

formerarmybrat23 said:
			
		

> A question I did have to ask is what if you are in drill or out in the obtesical course are really have to go? lol would u be in crap (no pun intended) for leaving? I mean they wouldnt make wait would they? These are just weird senarios that go in my mind sometimes..I seem to imagine the worst.




Okay War Story from a Trucker....  :warstory:


I remember on course... we were doing PT. Circuit training, I recall on the parade square. Well sure enough my rear started talking. I have never ran so fast in my life to the stalls in the barracks. Evil bum barf. I think it was written on my assessment about my motivational drive I have when applied.  ;D


TN2IC Out.


----------



## Mike Baker (22 Jul 2007)

:rofl: That was good TN2IC!


----------



## Fishbone Jones (22 Jul 2007)

Quite simply. If you don't shit..............you die. (credit an old NCO saying)


----------



## 1feral1 (22 Jul 2007)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Quite simply. If you don't shit..............you die. (credit an old NCO saying)




Or... what goes in MUST come out.

Ha!

Regards,

Wes


----------



## tannerthehammer (16 Aug 2007)

Stomper said:
			
		

> On my QL3 a bunch of us would go to the washroom at the same time after dinner and have a big discussion while we were all taking a crap (every stall was occupied). It was seriously one of the best parts of the day. We called it "Stall Talk".



Haha thanks for the laugh!


----------



## tannerthehammer (16 Aug 2007)

JasonH said:
			
		

> It's healthy for a person to pinch a loaf every 4 hours to every 4-5 days.. personally I go after like 6 hours, I don't know how you guys could hold it in for a week but I guess the food will do that too yea  ;D



This is not healthy at all...Food rotting in your colon for 4-5 days is not healthy...The cleanliness of your colon is actually and in most cases an indicator of overall general health...Healthy is once per day...


----------



## geo (16 Aug 2007)

Tanner, you're answering a post that is umm..... like 3 yrs old!
Don't think Jason is around no more...


----------



## formerarmybrat23 (16 Aug 2007)

geo i restarted this thread a few weeks ago tanners post is from today lol


----------



## Mike Baker (16 Aug 2007)

formerarmybrat23 said:
			
		

> geo i restarted this thread a few weeks ago tanners post is from today lol


What Geo means is that tanner is replying to a post that is from 2004.


----------



## formerarmybrat23 (16 Aug 2007)

yes i that. no harm in giving a nod to a funny story. I cant imagine having any conversations while in the bathroom. besides a comment on the stinkyness of the situation. blah!


----------



## Sig_Des (16 Aug 2007)

Bathroom in my wing of the barracks on basic had exactly the required ammount of stalls to accommodate all the guys in our section at once. Good conversations held there.


----------



## geo (16 Aug 2007)

On my recruit course, Farnham still had outhouses.... these were section sized facilities and you could all go thru at the same time... and pass the TP from one end of the communal seat to the other.  No partitions.


----------



## formerarmybrat23 (16 Aug 2007)

i think i'd rather hover in the bushes somewhere.


----------



## GUNS (16 Aug 2007)

I was going to pass on this thread but I was hard up not to answere.

In Germany the toilets were, lets sat very close together, with about 20 to a bench with no partitions.(American Base)

How will I put this, when a person had completed his business and required to use the TP.

If it happened to be a very busy day then depending how that person leaned, those to that side had to lean also.

Much laughted was present due to the constant expelling of gases, as well ;D

You would have to have been there to understand the humour.


----------



## sgtdixon (16 Aug 2007)

Stomper said:
			
		

> On my QL3 a bunch of us would go to the washroom at the same time after dinner and have a big discussion while we were all taking a crap (every stall was occupied). It was seriously one of the best parts of the day. We called it "Stall Talk".



DP! Armd Cmn and DP2 Recce 0039 both had "Poop Patrol" or "Poo parade" at about 1800 daily in 592 in Wx.
good conversations


----------



## AverageJoe (17 Aug 2007)

Strangely I found this topic amusing ha ha


----------



## davidk (17 Aug 2007)

formerarmybrat23 said:
			
		

> yes i that. no harm in giving a nod to a funny story. I cant imagine having any conversations while in the bathroom. besides a comment on the stinkyness of the situation. blah!



The only conversation I've had there was in Valcartier, to the guy next to me, after passing five days of field rations...

"I think I broke it!" (The toilet, not my colon...)


----------



## mover1 (17 Aug 2007)

Adventure Training in Kennenaskis we pooped Poop in individual  bags and carried it out with us. Everyone had a little baggie tied to his/her ruck.


----------



## geo (17 Aug 2007)

Ewwwwww!
I thought you pooped it into a paper bag, put the bag on the PMs doorstep & put a match to the bag


----------



## GUNS (17 Aug 2007)

Not a good idea, geo.

Someone told me the PM is not worth sshit.


----------



## Red 6 (17 Aug 2007)

All this talking about class I downloads sent me back to my photo album for one of my favorite shots. This is me back in 91 taking care of some pressing business. (Bet nobody has a picture like this...)


----------



## PMedMoe (17 Aug 2007)

Red 6 said:
			
		

> (Bet nobody has a picture like this...)



Bet nobody wants a picture like that!


----------



## freeze_time311 (17 Aug 2007)

Red 6 said:
			
		

> (Bet nobody has a picture like this...)



I bet your right. Thats hilarious.


----------



## Rick Ruter (17 Aug 2007)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Quite simply. If you don't crap..............you die. (credit an old NCO saying)



Hey Recceguy you're right. The Inuit instructors on Arctic Survival use to say: ''If you don't eat...you don't shit and if you don't shit...you die.'' Btw the igloo crapper was a larger than normal igloo with a three hole seat and it was kept warmer than our own igloos so guess where we spent most of our time at night ??? The instructors had to come and kick us out so we could do this survival thing!!! ;D


----------



## HItorMiss (17 Aug 2007)

Red I have more then one and more then just of myself, that's what happens when troops are bored with camera and you have to take care of some business LMAO


----------



## mover1 (17 Aug 2007)

one time at army camp..... in germany...during a fall ex.....  :warstory:
Our SSM went to the blue rocket....sat in some...spooge... he was very upset.
He formed us up and let us know his displeasure at the incident. Told us to at least have the common decency to wipe the seat after ourselves.
Then he outed the offender who unwittingly left his reading material  (with his name written on the cover) in front of the whole sqn!  :-[


----------



## Red 6 (17 Aug 2007)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> Red I have more then one and more then jut of myself, that's what happens when troops are bored with camera and you have to take care of some business LMAO



Let's go HoM. Scan 'em and let's see what ya' got. We can make it like a poker game, only all the cards are brown....


----------



## 1feral1 (17 Aug 2007)

Another desert poo!


Regards,

Wes


----------



## Cdnrednk (21 Aug 2007)

I was a bit shy at once too... before joining i really couldn't use a urinal if someone else was in the washroom. The first time I saw the massive open shower in gagetown the first day I showed up for basic, I thought "well... I just won't shower for 3 months" lol.
Through my basic, I got used to being in the same shower as 15 other naked guys... hell now we all start sining old songs and laughing together. And surprisingly it wasn't all that weird to get the cam paint out from behind your buddies ears to make sure he doesn't get reamed out for inspection for not being clean.
And releiving yourself, when you only have maybe a muinet to use the washroom, u learn to get used to it and just let her fly. You even get efficient at taking a piss.
And yes, you do get that bonded to your buddies on course, you eat the same food at the same time, so guess what else you do, at the same time? 
We made up a game called "battle shit" and pretty much the loudest, nastiest one wins, theres always a clear winner lol. And you get some good convos during those few muinets of rest on the can... Just don't talk about your staff incase they hear ya!
You WILL get over it and used to it, trust me its something I had to over come.


----------



## Khaalid (5 Jul 2013)

I was worried about taking showers with other guys, but you make it seem fun hahaha


----------



## PAdm (5 Jul 2013)

This is an awesome thread. First off, my most serious poop concern is not being able to hold it in when you deploy and get that amazing case of the shits.  anic:  but looking back over some 25 yrs of service, all my modesty is long gone (as is a lot of my dignity).  We are all in this together and all have the same needs.  And I have never seen a group trash bathrooms like military folks.  I salute all who have provided advice in this thread and the pics are awesome!  Shitter stories rock.


----------



## dbrks88 (1 Jun 2015)

Okay, so I have this very strange condition. More mental than anything. I have this odd fear of public washrooms. Now, I can use the washroom, but as long as it is empty. Even if I use the stall and someone comes in, I freeze up and stand there and feel like an idiot. All sorts of stupid crap goes through my head. I have done some research and it is a common condition called Paruresis. I have only ever met one other person with this. I was fine in high school, so it must have popped up in my late teens at some point. 

This has a huge negative impact on my life as I have to plan everything around where I can take a piss in private. If there is a handicap/family single bathroom, I use it. Or I will go places that only have a single room bathroom. I'll even drive around to find a secluded area to take a piss in public. Lol. 

I once flew to Edmonton from Toronto. I had to go so bad after the 2 hour drive to the airport. Waiting for almost 2 more hours inside the airport, and then holding it for a 4 hour flight until Edmonton. It was the worst. I couldn't even go on the plane. I knew Edmonton airport had a single washroom in the far end of the building, so all I could see was that bathroom in my mind the whole flight. Meanwhile I am pretty much in pain the entire time. Even at my current place of employment, we have a few washrooms. One that has a stall and a urinal and the other has like 3 stalls and 4 urinals. I use the smaller washroom, but if someone is in there, I will just make it like I am washing my hands or whatever and leave until nobody is in there. 

These are just a few examples. This literally makes me feel like a weirdo. I don't know why I have this problem. I don't know if it is because maybe they can hear me piss, see my junk, or if I just like my privacy. Maybe I think to much? It has taken me like 8 years just to go in front of my spouse. I know that if I go to basic this is going to be a huge issue I need to overcome. I have considered not even joining because I know this is going to be a big issue. This is probably something I should talk to a Councillor or something about. But I don't have time for that, nor do I think it will even help.

Has anyone ever heard of anyone else with this problem? The more I think about it the more I want to just email the recruiter and cancel my application. My other option is to just not worry about it, and deal with it when the time comes. Eventually I will have to go. It will just be embarrassing at basic having to explain this stupid crap. Or I can just try not to care, but I know I will end up standing there for 5 minutes trying to work out a piss and look like an idiot. Even the urine test during enrollment is probably going to be hard for me.

I literally don't know what to do. I would hate for this to ruin my chances with the CF.


----------



## Teager (1 Jun 2015)

In all honesty I would see a doctor or councillor as you suggested. Don't assume it won't help until you give it a shot. You don't want to be holding it for long periods of time because that could cause you some damage. You already mentioned being in pain before from holding it for so long. So speak to your doctor and see what help is there and give it a shot. Don't feel embarrassed either when telling your doctor they are there to help you.


----------



## dapaterson (1 Jun 2015)

Having a "shy bladder" is not a unique problem.  Talk to your doctor about it; they have some resources to help.


----------



## Remius (1 Jun 2015)

Yeah, my brother has a mild case of this.  Though likely not as crippling it is something he has a hard time with.


----------



## faivious (1 Jun 2015)

I have a mild-case of this as well, but have broken out of my shell.
How?

Ever since about 4 years ago, I was constantly around people, a very small percentage of my nature's callings would be spent in privacy.
I was like you...I'd be taking a #2 in a stall, and I would hear someone coming in, and I'd lift my legs and freeze up so no one would know I'm there LMAO.

But eventually, it grows on you, and you become comfortable the more you are exposed to urgencies.
I can't speak on behalf of you, but you just might break out of your shell in BMQ.


----------



## dbrks88 (1 Jun 2015)

I hope so. I honestly don't know when this initially started. I know I spent a lot of my time at home, playing video games and just being anti social. Even walking around Wal-Mart gave me anxiety at one point. I have pretty much overcome that though. I think the more I went out and did things the more it went away. I am wondering if my 5 or so years of pretty much staying home and not doing a whole lot has contributed to this problem I have. I have made some progress like I said. I can now go in front of my spouse. I use the urinal at work only when nobody is in there, where as before I would go in the stall. I started to think that if someone walked in and seen my feet facing towards the stall they would think I am retarded for pissing in the stall. So now I just push that shit out really quick at the urinal lol. I try to look at the hardware of the urinal and the bolts and what not. I count the 6 points on the hex screws and usually by the 6th point I can piss. This is all a stupid mental issue and it is like I have to trick my brain or something. I try to tell myself, I am just pissing. Everyone does it.

Also, one time when I was in like grade 1. I shit myself in the classroom and nobody knew. I just went to the washroom immediately. I sat in the stall for a good 30 minutes or so and other older kids were coming in the washroom making loud noises and I thought that they would see me or make fun of me or something. Meanwhile I am trying to clean this wet shit off my ass. I still remember that to this day. And I often wonder if that has had some part in my current issue. Maybe some form of delayed post traumatic stress. Who knows? All I know is it is annoying. And I really hope BMQ straightens this shit out whenever that time comes.

Side note, CFAT is on wednesday. Picking up transcript tomorrow and filled out security clearance form or whatever it was lol. Depending on my results, I may not even have to worry about BMQ LOL.


----------

